# Flatrate-Dialer und keine (angemessene) Gegenleistung



## alexa_Prinz (22 Februar 2003)

Hey Leute,

ich hab ein echtes Problem an der Hacke. Die Tochter meines Bekannten hat sich einen Cheat für ein PC-Game aus dem Netz ziehen wollen. Hat von Schulfreunden irgendwas mit gulli gehört, wo man tolle Cheats bekommen soll. Ist eben noch etwas unerfahren und stürzt sich in die Suchmaschine. Landet dann auf jener besagten gulli-Seite mit schönen ansprechenden Button - gerade für Cheats  - w*w.gulli.de. Wirklich gelungenes Design  die Seite.

Damit das dann alles auch schön schnell und wie versprochen "sicher" zu holen ist, lädt sie sich den angeploppten Download-Link runter. Ein ausgewachsener Flat-Dialer von Euro 55 (ja, fünfundfünzig) pro Einwahl. Und das gute Kind klickt und kriegt eigentlich nichts als "bla und pff". Kommt nicht mal an den Cheat und erzählt uns enttäuscht davon.

Ihr könnt euch vorstellen, dass wir einen Hals bekommen haben, als wir sahen, was da abgelaufen ist.

Nun werden auf dieser Seite gulli.de neben Cheats, Security und anderen legalen "Namen" auch noch illegale Software (warez) und Seriennummern und Cracks angeboten. An alles kommt man nur über den Dialer mit der Einwahl

0190 080806 

für Euro 55 per Einwahl ran. (Flatrate-Dialer, ich hab mich mal schlau gemacht, sind Dialer, die man für einen festen Betrag eine maximale Dauer von (in diesem Fall) 45 Minuten nutzen kann).

Ich bin voll sauer, dass selbst für Angebote, die auch von Kids genutzt werden (Cheats für Spiele), solche Dialer eingesetzt werden. Wenn sich ein bedürftiger Mensch XXX-Seiten reinziehen muß und vor Lauter Aufregung übersieht, dass er einen 55 Euro Dialer geladen hat, oder wenn sich ein Softwarejäger illegale Software besorgt und dabei vom kleinkriminellen Geschäftemacher mit 55 Euro zur Kasse gebeten wird, dann steht das für mich zunächst mal auf einem anderen Blatt.

Wenn aber auch Kinder und Jugendliche in diese 55 Euro-Falle stolpern, dann hört für mich der Spaß auf. Der hört alleine schon deshalb auf, weil ich nun indirekt betroffen bin.

Irgendwann wird also mal die Rechnung der Telekom ankommen. Außer, dass ich dagegen wäre, für einen Cheat 55 Euro zui bezahlen, würde ich gerne diesem Diensteanbieter das Leben schwerer machen. Ich lese eben, dass ihr hier seriös und fundiert gerade gegen solche Abzockpraxen, die scheinbar voll legal durchlaufen, euch engagiert (hallo Jurist  ).

Kann man mir hier helfen, damit schnellstens andere nicht auch noch auf den Bauch fallen und zu Wucherpreisen nur laue Luft einkaufen (denn ich bin sicher, so blöd kann doch keiner sein, dass er hinter einem 55 Euro-Dialer auch noch illegale Software -warez- anbietet. Der wäre doch sofort auf der Schiene Richtung Knast.  Ich meine, 55 Euro für Luft und dumme Info-Sprüche, das ist doch sicher Betrug, oder irre ich mich da?

Alexa

_Keine solchen Links bitte! - Heiko_


----------



## Heiko (22 Februar 2003)

Wie alt ist denn das Kind?

Zudem: *der* Gulli ist nicht unter .de erreichbar...


----------



## Anonymous (22 Februar 2003)

Tut mir leid wegen des Links oben. Wußte nicht, dass man hier keine Links reinstellen darf. DER gulli ist natürlich unter http:// w.w.gulli.de erreichbar. Habe es gerade überprüft.

Inhaber der Seite gulli.com und gulli.de ist der Gleiche.

"Das Kindchen" ist 14,5 

Komm mir bitte keiner und sagt, es sei nicht geschäftsfähig etc.

Dann will ich das doch mal klar herausstellen, dass es mir in erster Linie darum geht, dass auch Leute, die voll geschäftsfähig sind, nicht für solch einen Müll mit solchen außergewöhnlich hohen Beträgen für eine kurze Einwahl zur Kasse gebeten werden.

Wir selber werden wohl den StA einschalten für unseren Fall.

Alexa


----------



## Anonymous (22 Februar 2003)

Also da wär http://www.mogelpower.de billiger gewesen.


----------



## alexa_Prinz (22 Februar 2003)

Danke guest für den Hinweis, aber ich bin eigentlich weniger an günstige Cheatseiten interessiert, als daran, dass man die immer dreister werdenden Dialerabkassierer in die Schranken weist.

Dass sie sich jetzt schon in ihrer Dreistigkeit auf Gebiete wagen, in denen Kids und jüngere Menschen Zugang haben, läßt das Fass überlaufen.

Alexa


----------



## Heiko (22 Februar 2003)

Du darfst hier gerne Links reinstellen, aber bitte keine direkten, wenn den Besuchern ein Schaden entstehen könnte. Wir sind ja hier kein Werbemedium für Dialeranbieter.

Dass die Kinder und Jugendlichen als Ziel mißbraucht werden, ist nicht neu, aber mies.
Schau Dir mal die ganzen Handylogo- und Klingeltonseiten an. Neulich wollte mir ein solcher Anbieter erklären, dass es ein echtes Schnäppchen ist, wenn man für EUR 45,- 45 Minuten lang Klingeltöne herunterladen darf.

Hol Dir mal ne aktuelle "Bravo" und schlag die auf. Und dann schau mal welche Zielgruppe mit der ganzen 0190-Werbung angesprochen wird.


----------



## alexa_Prinz (22 Februar 2003)

Nun hab ich zwar gerade keine Bravo zur Hand, aber ich nehme an, dass du darauf abhebst: Also die Kids im Visier. 

Ich nehme übrigens an, dass du das inzwischen mit meinem Link auf gulli.de verifiziert hast.

Klar, dass diese Kerle argumentieren, dass doch ein Flatrate-Dialer ein günstiger Preis ist. Wahrscheinlich sparst du noch 100 Cent, als wenn du pro Minute für 1.22 Euro für 45 Minuten surfst   Komm, mit den Argumentationen solcher Typen, kann man sicher Satireschriften füllen.

Alexa


----------



## Heiko (22 Februar 2003)

alexa_Prinz schrieb:
			
		

> Komm, mit den Argumentationen solcher Typen, kann man sicher Satireschriften füllen.


Man kann.
Und wenn man sich das betrachtet, sieht man genau worauf gezielt wird: auf die unkritischsten unter uns - die Kinder und Jugendlichen


----------



## alexa_Prinz (22 Februar 2003)

So ist es, Heiko. Und deshalb hoffe ich, dass wir hier etwas anschieben können, um dagegen zu steuern. Auch, wenn ich im Moment ziemlich sauer bin, aber was ich seit einigen Tagen so gelernt habe, wie das im Dialer-Milieu zugeht, das reicht, um mal wieder richtig das alte Engagement rauszuholen. Ich jedenfalls laß mir so etwas *nicht* gefallen.

Ich frage also noch mal, welche Schritte empfehlt ihr und wer hat auch das Durchhaltevermögen und das Interesse, sich mit mir zusammenzutun und gegen solch üble Praktiken, wie 55 Euro für rein gar nichts, anzugehen? Ist das übrigens nicht auch ein Offizialdelikt?

Ggf auch per PM

Alexa


----------



## Heiko (22 Februar 2003)

Obs ein Offizialdelikt ist, hängt unter anderem davon ab, welches Delikt denn überhaupt vorliegt...


----------



## Der Jurist (22 Februar 2003)

@ alexa_Prinz

Da fühl ich mich angesprochen.

Mein Fall findest Du hier, die Muter passen auch auf fast alle anderen hier: 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


Eine gute Zusammenfassung gibt es auch hier. DevilFrank hat eine schöne Übersicht gebastelt:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1363



Zum Offizialdelikt:

Betrug beim Dialer-Betreiber bzw. seinem Webmaster ist ein Offizialdelikt, ebenso Geldwäsche bei den Geldeinsammlern. Aber das nützt erst dann was, wenn das officium etwas davon weiß. Im Klartext: Ohne Strafanzeige ist das Wissen nicht vorhanden.

Daraus folgt, dass man das Officium schlau machen muss. Das ist allerdings nur eine Seite der Medaille. Die andere ist die zivilrechtliche Seite. Die Geldeinsammler sind zur Zeit noch unbelehrbar. Aber deren Kenntnisstand wäschst von Brief zu Brief von mir. Manchmal komme ich mir wie der juristische Nachhilfe-Lehrer der Nation vor. Meine Muster findest Du unter dem angegebenen Link. Du kannst sie für Dich nutzen, sie sind sozusagen open source Schriftsätze. Hinweise zur Verbesserung und neue Tools nehme ich gerne entgegen. 
Ach ich komme wieder ins Fabulieren, deshalb Schluß.


----------



## dialerfucker (22 Februar 2003)

@alexa;

...mit Gleichgesinnten hier Tipp's, Meinungen und manchmal mehr  auszutauschen funktioniert prima.

Aktuell gibt es die Sache von "Der Jurist", an die es sich vom Prinzip des Procedere her wohl anzuschliessen lohnt.(...je nach Sachlage, angefangen von Beweisen bis zu xy...aber kann man alles im Forum nachlesen!)
Die Frage "wer hat Interesse sich mit mir zusammenzutun" ist etwas schwierig zu beantworten, Sammelklagen gibt es in der BRD nicht.
Meiner Ansicht nach bist Du hier als Member bereits mit Menschen zusammen, die Dich zumindest per Forum unterstützen. 
Alles andere musst Du leider selbst machen...  
Durchhaltevermögen haben der Gründer des Forums und seine teilweise "chaotischen" Schäfchen schon bewiesen... 

Gruß df


----------



## DieBorg (23 Februar 2003)

"Kleinkriminelle"

Bei Dailerbetreibern handelt es sich keineswegs um Kleinkrimminelle, nehmen wir mal Die Firma EOPS. Aktuell belaufen sich deren Forderungs ausfalle im bereich der alseits bekannten 300€ Dailer, auch ein Flatrate Dailer, auf 28000 Einzelfälle. (Zahlen Belegbar)

Das hat mit Kleinkriminalität nichts mehr zu tun !!!!


----------



## Devilfrank (23 Februar 2003)

Wobei jetzt aber nicht kar ist, ob diese 28000 Fälle alle durch einen illegal installierten Dialer initiiert wurden. Insofern ist diese Behauptung reichlich gewagt und viel zu allgemein.


----------



## DieBorg (23 Februar 2003)

Es ging auch nicht darum zu Behaupten das alle Fälle aufgrund Illegaler machenschaften entsanden sind sondern nur darum das man sich mal die größe des Marktes klar macht über den hier gesprochen wird.


----------



## Devilfrank (23 Februar 2003)

Dann bezeichne es auch bitte so exakt. Jemand, der etwas "unbedarft" ist, könnte sonst hineininterpretieren, dass die Firma EOPS erstens kriminell handelt und zweitens dies in riesiger Anzahl von Fällen macht...


----------



## DieBorg (23 Februar 2003)

okay asche auf mein Haupt


----------

